# Italian inspired stuffed zucchini Q-view



## treegje (Dec 21, 2009)

Italian inspired stuffed zucchini 

yesterday pizza made on the bbq,leftovers

paprika (belle pepper)
mushrooms
onion
mozzarella
minced pork
tomato sauce with basil

I had still 4 zucchini lie in stock




dugout the zucchini



prepared stuffing 

stewed with what butter

paprika (belle pepper)
mushrooms
onion
mozzarella
minced pork
tomato sauce with basil




zucchini filled





it was cold
-5 C 23 F



on the smoker



after 45 minutes ready



on my plate




it was nice

Next time I will prepare more

I've smoked with oak wood


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 21, 2009)

looks very good I tried that one time the sauce was good, but I didn't like the squash part-we used to grow them a lot.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks great, I love the presentation/zucchinis.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 21, 2009)

Never seen zucchini that looked like a ball.  Use to the cuke looking style.  Gotta see if I can find some or grow some next year (an awful long time to wait to try out a great looking dish).  Thanks.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks great. Nice job. Anybody tried that with US style zucinni? (Treegje - these are long slender ones, rather than round like yours. We basically do the same as you, hollow them out and stuff).


----------



## treegje (Dec 22, 2009)

We have also the longer zucchini,but to fill we use the round

it looks nicer


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Delicious, Great Job...


----------

